# the end of a season>? (central PA)



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

So i just arrived this evening, Mifflin CO, near State College--Jack's Mountain. I am coming up from NC. Our season ended at the end of March/beginning of April. My dad was telling me that most things here have been accelerated, as I have noticed on the drive up. Full green.

Anybody been finding anything out there?


----------

